# BLN issues



## baron4406 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is, but I cannot get BLN to work reliably on any of the newer TW ROMs. I know its kernel related but I've tried all the kernels available for Awesome Sauce and superclean and nothing works. I will get one BLN notification and then it stops on all other messages. I was running Handcent so I tried and leave the stock notifications on, no dice. So I deleted Handcent and just used the stock messaging app. no dice. So I tried running Go SMS and still nothing works. Tried Blinky, no dice. Tried BLN control, no dice. Tried them both at the same time, no dice.Any one have problems like this? I really need BLN to work. Is it some kind of conflict with an app?


----------

